# Seattle NON-Smokey Joe's herf!



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks like some of the Chronics will be meeting up at Fosters golf course clubhouse Tuesday afternoon/evening instead of our regular hangout.

I wanna hang out with the cool kids, so I'll be there. :ss

What time, Steve and Charlie?

Papa John, if you want to attend just drive to my house and we'll take my car from here.

Who else is in?


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll chase those Wavell's to Tukwila!:ss

Sure, I'll be there :tu

What are the particulars - ie, is there an outdoor pavilion or an indoor area we meet at or....?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> I'll chase those Wavell's to Tukwila!:ss
> 
> Sure, I'll be there :tu
> 
> What are the particulars - ie, is there an outdoor pavilion or an indoor area we meet at or....?


I'm told there's a patio in back now. Haven't been to Fosters links in a few years, but it has been refurbished since then. Should be nice.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll see if I can't wrangle Pampero to come down and join, too.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> I'll see if I can't wrangle Pampero to come down and join, too.


That would be sweet!


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay, just got off the phone with him. We'll both be there @ around 4:00 (ish)


----------



## Hexnut-cl (Jun 12, 2008)

lenguamor said:


> Looks like some of the Chronics will be meeting up at Fosters golf course clubhouse Tuesday afternoon/evening instead of our regular hangout.
> 
> I wanna hang out with the cool kids, so I'll be there. :ss
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed the post for HERF yesterday...How was it?

Hexnut
Brian B.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Missed it also, sorry guys! fishing all day was tough and I needed a soft chair!


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

It was fun - although I would have called them the "special kids" rather than the cool kids And a certain someone who's name rhymes with lenguamor didn't show up either :r:r


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> It was fun - although I would have called them the "special kids" rather than the cool kids And a certain someone who's name rhymes with *lenguamor didn't show up either *:r:r


Maybe the "Cool kids" were somewhere else and he didn't want to be seen with the "special kids"

Have a great weekend
Ken


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Ken!

Definately missed your presence up there!

I'll be sure to lick the windows & drool for the next one. That way you'll know where we're all seated :r


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Ah DAG! My cafe bike is back on the road for a lovely local herf like this, but I was icing a knee... Stoopid Seattle hills...:mn

Note to self: *watching* the TdF on teevee does NOT make you suddenly able to stomp up 12%+ hills like a little 120lb guy from Luxemboogistania.


----------

